# 8ppm ammonia



## hphillips2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello, I have a fairly new tank. Fish have been in the tank for about 6 weeks. The tank got cloudy about 2 weeks ago and we noticed redness on the bodies of the male guppies. I read it could be ammonia Burns. According to the api test kit the tank is 8 ppm ammonia. I imediatley treated the tank. The tests still keep reading 8 ppm. We had baby guppies born about 5 days ago they are fine and the redness on the males is going away but the tank reads 8 ppm. I noticed in the book it says the ammonia test is for freshwater tanks where salt is added. Does this mean I've been getting false results everytime? We have 2 female guppies 5 male guppies 6 guppy fry a rainbow shark a gorami and 2 ghost shrimp. The only symptom is the red on the males (now only on 2 males). Any advise?


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

Do a 50% water change immediately. 

What is happening is your tank is cycling. Something your retailer didn't tell you about probably. NOT your fault. What you need to do is read up on the nitrogen cycle in your aquarium and keep monitoring by testing the water. Use something like Seachem Prime when replacing water. 

Don't worry. I don't know anyone, including myself, who didn't start this way and that's how we all ended up here. 

This should get you familiar with the cycle. 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...nners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-353074/

We are here to help so feel free to ask questions. I promise that after the initial shock of setting up it will be very rewarding. 

You also forgot to mention what size your tank is.


----------



## hphillips2 (Jul 3, 2014)

sprmankalel said:


> Do a 50% water change immediately.
> 
> What is happening is your tank is cycling. Something your retailer didn't tell you about probably. NOT your fault. What you need to do is read up on the nitrogen cycle in your aquarium and keep monitoring by testing the water. Use something like Seachem Prime when replacing water.
> 
> ...



My tank is 30 gallons. I did a 50% water change and it still tests at 8ppm. I ran some other tests and determined a 90% water change would bring it to 1ppm. I don't seem to have the bacteria I should in the tank and I don't know why.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hphillips2 (Jul 3, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

It takes longer for the cycle to complete when you have fish because you are doing constant water changes to keep the fish from dying. 

Please respond with the exact brand of test you are using and if it is liquid or strips. Also the details of your tank including substrate, size and number and types of fish. Please test your tap water and post the reading for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate as well as the reading for all 3 from your tank.


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

Also, something to consider, if my sources are accurate, is that when you "treated" the water for high ammonia it doesn't remove it but instead neutralizes it into a less toxic form but will still read on ammonia tests. And like hinted at above, your tap water may contain some ammonia. Another thing I've heard is that some water conditioners have organics in them like aloe which of course break down into, you guessed it, ammonia. Your best bet is to take it slow and do small frequent water changes as needed. Smaller is almost always better so as to prevent drastic changes in water chemistry.


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

..


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

What is your pH in the tank? Ammonia AND ammonium show up on the API MLTK and it can give "false" readings. Here's a good article on it.


----------



## hphillips2 (Jul 3, 2014)

sprmankalel said:


> It takes longer for the cycle to complete when you have fish because you are doing constant water changes to keep the fish from dying.
> 
> Please respond with the exact brand of test you are using and if it is liquid or strips. Also the details of your tank including substrate, size and number and types of fish. Please test your tap water and post the reading for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate as well as the reading for all 3 from your tank.


I am using API liquid test kit. the numbers, and types of fish are above. My tap water has 0 ammonia. i dont know the levels of the other test for the tap water but the tank is at 0 for nitrite and nirate. Tank still test at 8ppm (highest level on the chart) for ammonia.


----------



## hphillips2 (Jul 3, 2014)

Flint said:


> What is your pH in the tank? Ammonia AND ammonium show up on the API MLTK and it can give "false" readings. Here's a good article on it.


I'm using the API so i suspect thats why my tank is testing at 8ppm still. At this point seriously the fish would be dead especially the baby guppies that are now 1 month old. The tank water is still cloudy. Any idea whats causing that?


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

Cloudy water is a sign of the bacteria growing. This means your tank is still cycling. Just continue to do you water changes and water tests. Eventually you will see nitrItes and then nitrAtes. You will have to continue water changes as long as you see nitrItes and ammonia. It's going to eventually come together.


----------



## pop (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello sprmankle:
I do not understand why “Cloudy water is a sign of the bacteria growing. This means your tank is still cycling”. I understand that cloudy water is a sign of bacteria growth but are these bacteria bloomers the same as cycling bacteria? :-D
pop


----------



## hphillips2 (Jul 3, 2014)

sprmankalel said:


> Cloudy water is a sign of the bacteria growing. This means your tank is still cycling. Just continue to do you water changes and water tests. Eventually you will see nitrItes and then nitrAtes. You will have to continue water changes as long as you see nitrItes and ammonia. It's going to eventually come together.


Well I don't know what the levels are right now but my tank is clear. We added an air stone. Did wonders!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

